
Brutal Honesty: The Developer CEO and Our Journey - MMahendra001
https://www.teamwork.com/blog/peter-coppinger-developerceo-role-microconf/
======
MMahendra001
Have a productive day.

~~~
onion2k
Wishing people a productive day on HN is a little ironic.

